# What is the most amount you have made in 1 day?



## kengam

any 24 hour period driving Uber and/or Lyft or others. Please be honest


----------



## IndyDriver

I did just under $450 on Halloween, $350 on NYE. Driving for both. If it wasn't for latenight surge on NYE where I did $150 in 1.5 hours that night would have been a total bust.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

$650
$550 of it was two guys with a stolen credit card


----------



## Disgusted Driver

650 net for Halloween (10 hours with just 2 piss breaks), was looking forward to more of the same but NYE was a bust, flooded with drivers so I quit at 1:30am with only $120


----------



## kengam

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> $650
> $550 of it was two guys with a stolen credit card


so what happened with that? Did you not get paid?


----------



## jetboatjohnny

I did over 500 the first night of the Cochella music festival in 7 hours, second weekend was a bust, a big cluster**** too many cars and too many roadblocks. I did another 500 on Halloween, New Years I ended up in south Orange county made 300.


----------



## haji

780.00 new years eve 2014


----------



## Uber-Doober

kengam said:


> any 24 hour period driving Uber and/or Lyft or others. Please be honest


^^^
About $2,300.
It was a ride from the Paris to North Hollywood
Those two guys became regulars both with pickups from the port and about a half dozen rides to L.A.
They would only stay in Vegas for one day with two small suitcases but would go back with those plus a HUGE suitcase. 
I never asked. 
Huge tippers and they liked my shortcut into the SFV without having to go thru the L.A. Downtown interchange.


----------



## jackstraww

320$- a not special *Friday/Saturday* 8 hr overnight*(8PM-4AM) -around last Thanksgiving


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

kengam said:


> so what happened with that? Did you not get paid?


Uber called me about it , yes they paid, I am pretty sure they always do. How am I supposed to know that the credit card is stolen, but I didn't listen to my sixth sense.
I was passing them by at the pickup, they we're yelling HEY !!!

I didn't want to be accused of being racist by Uber so I picked the two hommies up. They were smart, they were very near the Lincoln tunnel and were going to Philly.
My partner drove 6 hommies around Brooklyn for four hours, yep, you guessed it. Stolen credit card, they rated him a 1 star too, lol.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> About $2,300.
> It was a ride from the Paris to North Hollywood
> Those two guys became regulars both with pickups from the port and about a half dozen rides to L.A.
> They would only stay in Vegas for one day with two small suitcases but would go back with those plus a HUGE suitcase.
> I never asked.
> Huge tippers and they liked my shortcut into the SFV without having to go thru the L.A. Downtown interchange.


That's not with Uber ? Is it ?
Four hour limit with Uber.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Well when I used to sell dope I could net about $2200/day, depending on the circumstances and fiends. 

As for Uber, close to $400.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> Well when I used to sell dope I could net about $2200/day, depending on the circumstances and fiends.
> 
> As for Uber, close to $400.


I get the feeling that you're not kidding, I've known people who sold coke, they were smart and got out before they got caught, they both had close calls with the cops though.


----------



## Odiezilla

Almost $600 on Halloween. I actually burned out around 2am and went home, while 5x was still raging in WeHo and Hollywood. Should have manned up for another hour or two, but I had been out since 2pm with no breaks. When you start doing the head nod, it's time to clock out.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I get the feeling that you're not kidding, I've known people who sold coke, they were smart and got out before they got caught, they both had close calls with the cops though.


haha I have no reason to lie, that was 8 years ago. Today I work in post production as a systems engineer...I made a hell of a lot of money in my time, but as you mentioned, I stopped while things were getting hot. When you're paying $50-60(my cost) for an 8 ball (3.5grams), and street value if sold in $20 increments (0.3g), I could bring in roughly $250 off that $60 investment. 400% profit is better than any business.. 

Drug Dealer 101


----------



## OCBob

Disgusted Driver said:


> 650 net for Halloween (10 hours with just 2 piss breaks), was looking forward to more of the same but NYE was a bust, flooded with drivers so I quit at 1:30am with only $120


NYE sucked and wished I drank instead of being responsible. I think I netted $186 during the holidays. Best time for getting tips and some were very generous (50% of fare). Just started working right after Halloween but that one sounds like a dousy.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> haha I have no reason to lie, that was 8 years ago. Today I work in post production as a systems engineer...I made a hell of a lot of money in my time, but as you mentioned, I stopped while things were getting hot. When you're paying $50-60(my cost) for an 8 ball (3.5grams), and street value if sold in $20 increments (0.3g), I could bring in roughly $250 off that $60 investment. 400% profit is better than any business..
> 
> Drug Dealer 101


The people I know were selling kilos of coke at a time. Another small time coke dealer I knew got caught by the cops, beat the crap out of him when they arrested him. I would never sell drugs, very ****ing stupid, you get caught with a lot. A1 felony, same charge as murder. All the coke dealers I knew were Hispanic .
I also knew a Lt. police officer who worked for the Organized Crime Control Bureau, they watch drug dealers all the time. Don't think cops are stupid.


----------



## OCBob

jetboatjohnny said:


> I did over 500 the first night of the Cochella music festival in 7 hours, second weekend was a bust, a big cluster**** too many cars and too many roadblocks. I did another 500 on Halloween, New Years I ended up in south Orange county made 300.


Did you do StageCoach? Where do you go? Was it just pickups and did the parking staff let you go into a special area to get to the pick up area fast? I am in OC but I am trying to get my brother to do Uber. He lives 30 minutes from Palm Springs.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's not with Uber ? Is it ?
> Four hour limit with Uber.


No, definitely not Uber. 
We made some stops along the way because they wanted some snax and water. 
With that company we had to keep in touch once an hour on out of state trips which was kind of difficult sometimes because occasionally you're out of range of the repeater or cell reception but always turned out fine. 
We also had to stop off at Exit 1 as we were leaving Nevada to tell the Highway Patrol that I was leaving the State with pax and I had to sign a form. 
Never a problem.

EDIT:
Gotta tell you this...
I guess I'm figuring the term "made" like Uber does. 
I "made" $2,300. but my cut was only 1/3 of the fare. 
I do actually know the difference between gross and net. Hah!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber-Doober said:


> We also had to stop off at Exit 1 as we were leaving Nevada to tell the Highway Patrol that I was leaving the State with pax and I had to sign a form.
> Never a problem.


Wow, they sure are strict.
And check in every hour ?
You're not flying a plane.

Edit: 1/3 of $2,300 plus a tip is good, not your car, gas, insurance.


----------



## Lidman

A little over $500 last fall on game day in Iowa City. Iowa played Iowa State at home.


----------



## brikosig

Around $450..... drove 12 hrs straight on a windy-cold-rainy saturday that was surging all day and night, mostly 2.9+. I was accepting pings while I was sitting on the "can" in dunkin donuts.... (TMI... but funny).

No pax were cancelling that day/night.... they were desperate for rides.


----------



## jackstraww

[B said:


> "CJ ASLAN, post: 178658, member: 2195[/B]"]Well when I used to sell dope I could net about $2200/day, depending on the circumstances and fiends.


maybe this aint the forum for this info







just sayin.........


----------



## TeleSki

Disgusted Driver said:


> 650 net for Halloween (10 hours with just 2 piss breaks), was looking forward to more of the same but NYE was a bust, flooded with drivers so I quit at 1:30am with only $120


Yeh, NYE was a bust. $220 net in 11 hours.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

jackstraww said:


> maybe this aint the forum for this info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin.........


I already paid my dues...I'm a productive member of society now. buahahahah

You all driving for Uber under bullshit insurance is just as illegal. What if you crash and kill someone? This is an open discussion forum on how we drive illegally to make $$$...ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> I already paid my dues...I'm a productive member of society now. buahahahah
> 
> You all driving for Uber under bullshit insurance is just as illegal. What if you crash and kill someone? This is an open discussion forum on how we drive illegally to make $$$...ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Where is that guy Suberman who says Uber " insurance " is great ?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Lidman said:


> A little over $500 last fall on game day in Iowa City. Iowa played Iowa State at home.


^^^
I don't follow tennis any more.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Where is that guy Suberman who says Uber " insurance " is great ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> I already paid my dues...I'm a productive member of society now. buahahahah
> 
> You all driving for Uber under bullshit insurance is just as illegal. What if you crash and kill someone? This is an open discussion forum on how we drive illegally to make $$$...ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


True dat. I got a lot of water under that illegal bridge and now here I am committing insurance fraud.


----------



## cybertec69

I have done $800 on a 12 hour shift, but that was before the price cuts, the good old days.


----------



## MsCrystallee

I am still relatively new to driving but I made gross 195 dollars in Worcester MA mostly due to storm surge pricing and being one of the few drivers on at that time.


----------



## scrurbscrud

On a Saturday last September I pulled an 18 hour shift and grossed $700. Put on 700 miles to do it. Had a couple of 70 mile trips. Some XL fares, some surge, etc. Illegal as all hell for that many hours but it was just hopping all day and I couldn't bring myself to stop. Ping addiction.

Have had several $400-500 days. Not since the rate cutz with Uber though. But still pulling off $300-400 on some Fri.Sat. long shifts, 12-14 hours behind the wheel with Lyft. Did $400 on New Years day, passed on NYE.

Did just shy of $300 today on a Monday no less. Yeah, 14 hours, but whatever. It was a damn good Monday by most standards. Out the door at 6am, home at 8pm. Hour of that was commute both ways from home to busy zone. Took a lunch break. And not a single Plus fare in the bunch.


----------



## Lando74

$588 NYE, 9.5hrs. $350 on Halloween and a couple of Saturday snow storms.


----------



## OCBob

Today. I sat in my honey hole for two hours and made $0. I watched a few times on the rider app that many were protecting me from getting a ride. Tomorrow I will make it up and get some pings. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> On a Saturday last September I pulled an 18 hour shift and grossed $700. Put on 700 miles to do it. Had a couple of 70 mile trips. Some XL fares, some surge, etc. Illegal as all hell for that many hours but it was just hopping all day and I couldn't bring myself to stop. Ping addiction.
> 
> Have had several $400-500 days. Not since the rate cutz with Uber though. But still pulling off $300-400 on some Fri.Sat. long shifts, 12-14 hours behind the wheel with Lyft. Did $400 on New Years day, passed on NYE.
> 
> Did just shy of $300 today on a Monday no less. Yeah, 14 hours, but whatever. It was a damn good Monday by most standards. Out the door at 6am, home at 8pm. Hour of that was commute both ways from home to busy zone. Took a lunch break. And not a single Plus fare in the bunch.


Hey scrub.. Out there making your .14/mile??? ...such a hypocrite.. What a Tool. LMAO!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> Hey scrub.. Out there making your $14/hr??? ...such a hypocrite.. What a Tool. LMAO!!


I've said for quite some time now *I DON'T DO UberX*. Stopped PRIOR to the last rate cut for the most part other than I was still taking some airport runs. I no longer do that either. Lyft pays much much better. Weekly paydays run consistently into the mid $20 an hour zone, which I CAN live with. And yeah, there are some dead weeks where that can't be pulled as well. And some that exceed that.

For those of you who are math challenged, here's the deal with Lyft on min. fares for FULL TIMERS.

UberX pays a net $2.40 to the driver on min. fare of $4.

Lyft pays as follows. Min. fare is $5. They DON'T take out a SRF from that. So net $4 to driver. At least 1/2 the pax will ALSO throw a buck or 2 if yer half assed decent. So UP the number by a buck to net $5 to driver.

THEN, if you are a full timer who qualifies, ADD back Lyft's entire 20% cut for a total of $6 net to driver on a typical min. fare route.

If you don't get the picture, *that's 150% OVER Uber to full time drivers on min. fare routes.* It does make all the difference in the world from my end.


----------



## UberXTampa

I made $200,000.00+ on that day and I was able to pay off all my mortgage, credit card debt and even I went to the office and shouted to my boss "hey, Mr. Dinky! I quit!" and I decided to Uber On full time the rest of my life.

Then, I heard my daughter yelling: "Daddy! We are late, wake up, wake up! I am late to school!"

shit!!

Back to my life with 2+ jobs. Actually 3 to be exact plus 1 volunteer that takes about 100 hours a year. what the heck!


----------



## brikosig

Well then you don't know crap about the market I drive in ....you scrub. I drive for both. There's not enough lyft pax requests so you ll end up sitting waiting for 20 mins... Whereas with uber the pings are nonstop when its busy/surging. You should educate yourself before opening your ignorant disrespectful yapper.


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> Well then you don't know crap about the market I drive in ....you scrub. I drive for both. *There's not enough lyft pax requests* so you ll end up sitting waiting for 20 mins... Whereas with uber the pings are nonstop when its busy/surging. You should educate yourself before opening your ignorant disrespectful yapper.


I don't have that problem in my market...and you CAN also promote the company you work for that pays the best. A lot of Lyft drivers are very pro Lyft. I am (at least currently) one of them. They are also still paying more than Uber in my market as well, so that is a big caveat.

IF they cut their rate to Uber's, I'll be done with ride share.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't have that problem in my market...and you CAN also promote the company you work for that pays the best. A lot of Lyft drivers are very pro Lyft. I am (at least currently) one of them. They are also still paying more than Uber in my market as well, so that is a big caveat.
> 
> IF they cut their rate to Uber's, I'll be done with ride share.


My point remains.... You don't know crap about the market I drive in.. So you might want to think Bout keeping your disrespectful yap shut instead of revealing your total ignorance. 
You obviously don't knowcrap about Lyft here either.... Paxtipping is well below average than in most all other markets..


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> My point remains.... You don't know crap about the market I drive in..


If you have no Lyft market then boo hoo for U. If yer still driving UberX, double boo hoo for U.



> So you might want to think Bout keeping your disrespectful yap shut instead of revealing your total ignorance.
> You obviously don't knowcrap about Lyft here either.... Paxtipping is well below average than in most all other markets..


Tipping with Lyft is not an issue. Yesterday, on a Monday no less, my tip percentage was 12+% of my daily gross.

AGAIN, boo hoo for U.


----------



## brikosig

Uber min fare is $5 .... Lyft is $4... In this market. More ignorance from you.. 
Oh.....Andi noticed how after I revealed your total ignorance in within your numbers in the other discussion we had... You were too gutless to respond.


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> Uber min fare is $5 .... Lyft is $4... In this market. More ignorance from you..
> Oh.....Andi noticed how after I revealed your total ignorance in within your numbers in the other discussion we had... You were too gutless to respond.


I really don't give a ratz ass what your market is. And IF I ran the math on Lyfts setup compared to Uber's in YOUR market, Lyft would still kick Uber's ass.

That is IF you UberXers wouldn't support Uber driver slave pay.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> If you have no Lyft market then boo hoo for U. If yer still driving UberX, double boo hoo for U.
> 
> Tipping with Lyft is not an issue. Yesterday, on a Monday no less, my tip percentage was 12+% of my daily gross.
> 
> AGAIN, boo hoo for U.


.and good luck with Lyft if you crack up your shitbox Prius.... You'll be paying $2,500 collision deductible.... As opposed to uber s much lower $1000 deductible. But than with your track record of educating yourself prior to speaking... I seriously doubt you knew that.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> I really don't give a ratz ass what your market is. And IF I ran the math on Lyfts setup compared to Uber's in YOUR market, Lyft would still kick Uber's ass.
> 
> That is IF you UberXers wouldn't support Uber driver slave pay.


Except you still wouldn't know jack shit about the infrequency of the lyftpings unless you drove here.. So it doesn't matter what Lyft pays if you can't get the drives. Simple math that even a dolt like you could fk up.... Just as you did in our previous discussion. But than your the type that would continue to shoot his mouth off with zeroFacts to base your argument on.


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> .and good luck with Lyft if you crack up your shitbox Prius....


I drive an XL/Plus. I also carry a commercial livery policy to drive.


> You'll be paying $2,500 collision deductible.... As opposed to uber s much lower $1000 deductible. But than with your track record of educating yourself prior to speaking... I seriously doubt you knew that.


I do take the time to educate and protect myself and more importantly, run the numbers, which is all that matters.


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> Except you still wouldn't know jack shit about the infrequency of the lyftpings unless you drove here.


If all you Boston drivers don't drive for Uber I'm pretty sure Lyft would get more business.



> . So it doesn't matter what Lyft pays if you can't get the drives. Simple math that even a dolt like you could fk up.... Just as you did in our previous discussion. But than your the type that would continue to shoot his mouth off with zeroFacts to base your argument on.


YOU support what you receive. If you drive for shit for pay, then you FULLY deserve what you receive. If you didn't drive for Uber, someone else would get the customers that they don't get.

I'm on the record for being OK currently with Lyft 'in my market.'


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> I drive an XL/Plus. I also carry a commercial livery policy to drive.
> 
> I do take the time to educate and protect myself and more importantly, run the numbers, which is all that matters.


Knew you'd say you drive livery/commercial. Yea right... Your full of crap. Not surprising you need ride share driving as your primary income


----------



## UberXtraordinary

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> About $2,300.
> It was a ride from the Paris to North Hollywood
> Those two guys became regulars both with pickups from the port and about a half dozen rides to L.A.
> They would only stay in Vegas for one day with two small suitcases but would go back with those plus a HUGE suitcase.
> I never asked.
> Huge tippers and they liked my shortcut into the SFV without having to go thru the L.A. Downtown interchange.


I read about a time when Uber had an official "trip to Vegas and back" from LA for like 1200 bucks. Whatever happened to that? Did anyone ever use it?


----------



## brikosig

You've proven your total ignorance of both the market I drive in as well as the fiscal viability of it in the last discussion we had. ...and you're now too gutless to debate it any further


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberXtraordinary said:


> I read about a time when Uber had an official "trip to Vegas and back" from LA for like 1200 bucks. Whatever happened to that? Did anyone ever use it?


^^^
How many Uber cars would make it over that long grade on a 120 degree day on the California side where it says to turn off your AC for the next seven miles?


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> You've proven your total ignorance of both the market I drive in as well as the fiscal viability of it in the last discussion we had. ...and you're now too gutless to debate it any further


Why would you expect me to know your market? Already said I don't really care what your market is.

If you guys in Boston want to drive UberX for a buck 20 a mile, knock yerselves out.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> Why would you expect me to know your market? Already said I don't really care what your market is.
> 
> If you guys in Boston want to drive UberX for a buck 20 a mile, knock yerselves out.


True, why would I expect it?.... You lack the character and the class and are too lazy to get the facts prior to debating.

You were EVEN so Lazy that you got your whole imbecilic .14 line was taken from someone else......... what a TOOL....LOL.
Jonesy said:↑
_And that's only $1.40 a mile gross for loaded miles.... About 50% of my miles are spent empty looking or going to a fare.... So .70 a mile minis .56 cents for depreciation and fuel is .14 cents a mile cleared....._

But than you'd obviously prefer to remain a mathematical imbecile too lazy to check some other dunce's 3rd grade math errors.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Enough of the bickering, may I suggest a drink for both of you, barring that perhaps you could message each other privately?


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> Why would you expect me to know your market? Already said I don't really care what your market is.
> 
> If you guys in Boston want to drive UberX for a buck 20 a mile, knock yerselves out.


While even as recent as 2+ weeks ago you yourself were STILL taking uber pings because lyft's coverage is smaller.... such a lying piece of "feces" you are.

Previous Quote from you....
"...but a couple nights ago I got stuck on a long ride to the edge of civilization and though WTF, I'll sit with the Lyft app for a bit and see if I can catch a return, but after 15 min. of nothing, turned on the Uber app just to grab some gas money back. Sure enough got pinged almost immediately."


----------



## Goober

little under $1100, Uber Black NYE 13/14

$500 UberX, snowy saturday


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> True, why would I expect it?.... You lack the character and the class and are too lazy to get the facts prior to debating.


Oh. You think it's a DEBATE?

LOL


> You were EVEN so Lazy that you got your whole imbecilic .14 line was taken from someone else......... what a TOOL....LOL.


Is it conceivable to you that more than 1 person could add 1 + 1 and come to the conclusion of 2?

Debate that all you please. Just leave me out of it.

Jonesy said:↑


> But than you'd obviously prefer to remain a mathematical imbecile too lazy to check some other dunce's 3rd grade math errors.


Are personal slurs a free add on to you debating yourself Mr Troll?


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> While even as recent as 2+ weeks ago you yourself were STILL taking uber pings because lyft's coverage is smaller.... such a lying piece of "feces" you are.
> 
> Previous Quote from you....
> "...but a couple nights ago I got stuck on a long ride to the edge of civilization and though WTF, I'll sit with the Lyft app for a bit and see if I can catch a return, but after 15 min. of nothing, turned on the Uber app just to grab some gas money back. Sure enough got pinged almost immediately."


Never said I wouldn't do what suits me. Obviously you don't know my market. Guess that makes you Mr bad man.

Make a point or move on.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Disgusted Driver said:


> Enough of the bickering, may I suggest a drink for both of you, barring that perhaps you could message each other privately?


He's pissed cause there's no ride share paydaze in his playpen


----------



## Lidman

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I don't follow tennis any more.


 what does that have to do with the topic... anyways that was a football event not tennis.


----------



## brikosig

scrurbscrud said:


> He's pissed cause there's no ride share paydaze in his playpen


I'm perfectly happy with my $35/hr gross average for the past 2 mos. As opposed to waiting around lyft for pings and having to hypocritically revert to uber pings.


----------



## Uberamstel

€650, surges 2,5 x - 4 x, Amsterdam New Year 2014-2015, 6PM - 6AM. No alcohol/drug incidents, just felt sorry, sort of, for some of the nicer pax when they saw what they were paying for their 15 minute ride


----------



## Uber-Doober

Lidman said:


> what does that have to do with the topic... anyways that was a football event not tennis.


^^^
You didn't get it and I'm not explaining it to you, Lid.


----------



## Actionjax

About $480 on Halloween night. Could have made more but I was exhausted by 3:30 AM


----------



## jetboatjohnny

OCBob said:


> Did you do StageCoach? Where do you go? Was it just pickups and did the parking staff let you go into a special area to get to the pick up area fast? I am in OC but I am trying to get my brother to do Uber. He lives 30 minutes from Palm Springs.[/QUOTE


----------



## jetboatjohnny

I did Stagecoach grossed around $700 for two nights. I recently went out to PS on a weeknight and made over 300 bucks. I usually work Orange County but lately have been dragged up to Los Angeles a lot and have been very busy made more than the winter warm up.


----------



## OCBob

jetboatjohnny said:


> I did Stagecoach grossed around $700 for two nights. I recently went out to PS on a weeknight and made over 300 bucks. I usually work Orange County but lately have been dragged up to Los Angeles a lot and have been very busy made more than the winter warm up.


What is PS and how do you do Stage Coach (our Coachella Festival)? Are you making money around town as the cocnerts are going on or they going to motel/hotel every night and pick ups in the morning? My brother lives near that area and would love for him to get into Uber when it is well worth it...like these festivals.


----------



## Uber-Doober

OCBob said:


> What is PS and how do you do Stage Coach (our Coachella Festival)? Are you making money around town as the cocnerts are going on or they going to motel/hotel every night and pick ups in the morning? My brother lives near that area and would love for him to get into Uber when it is well worth it...like these festivals.


^^^
PS is Palm Springs... Eternity's Waiting Room.


----------



## jetboatjohnny

OCBob said:


> What is PS and how do you do Stage Coach (our Coachella Festival)? Are you making money around town as the cocnerts are going on or they going to motel/hotel every night and pick ups in the morning? My brother lives near that area and would love for him to get into Uber when it is well worth it...like these festivals.


PS=Palm Springs. I worked at night but this year I'm going to try to get out there earlier. they set up a parking lot area for uber in Coachella where you drop off and pick up passengers. it gets very busy in the evening when the show is over if you are lucky you take someone to Palm Springs is a good 40 or 50 dollar fare. Uber sends out emails / texts when events are happening out there. All you have to do is show up.


----------



## scrurbscrud

brikosig said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my $35/hr gross average for the past 2 mos. As opposed to waiting around lyft for pings and having to hypocritically revert to uber pings.


I don't care who my pay comes from. Only how much.


----------



## OC_UberXer

I made $800 on 4th of July in 2014 with UberX in OC. That will be definitely be the high water mark for my short stint driving at Uber. I didn't even go online until about noon that day. Most of the surge pricing was over 3x and a lot of rides were at 5x and over. With rate cuts a massive flood of new drivers, this will never happen again. It was fun.


----------



## OCBob

jetboatjohnny said:


> PS=Palm Springs. I worked at night but this year I'm going to try to get out there earlier. they set up a parking lot area for uber in Coachella where you drop off and pick up passengers. it gets very busy in the evening when the show is over if you are lucky you take someone to Palm Springs is a good 40 or 50 dollar fare. Uber sends out emails / texts when events are happening out there. All you have to do is show up.


You recommend someone in Yucca Valley area go with Uber? What are those rates out in the PS/Yucca Valley area? Maybe it is an untapped market and worth it for drivers. A lot of military is near Yucca/29 Palms area.


----------



## jetboatjohnny

OCBob said:


> You recommend someone in Yucca Valley area go with Uber? What are those rates out in the PS/Yucca Valley area? Maybe it is an untapped market and worth it for drivers. A lot of military is near Yucca/29 Palms area.


The rates in YV are still higher than the OC/LA rates but lower than PS. PS is 20c min 1.75 mile $6 min. Vs 1.10 mile (YV) .90 mile (OC/LA) $4 min. Palm Springs can be good if you get some long fares.


----------



## dandy driver

kengam said:


> any 24 hour period driving Uber and/or Lyft or others. Please be honest


If you will run drugs/guns/hookers/and illegals the skies the limit!!!!$$$$$ Carry a gun!


----------



## Oscar Levant

kengam said:


> any 24 hour period driving Uber and/or Lyft or others. Please be honest


I did $500 two nights in a row once, when the rate was higher than it is now. I had a number of $450 range. 10 hour shifts, though.


----------



## Uber-Doober

I had a $750.00 knight, but his armor tore up the upholstery.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> $650
> $550 of it was two guys with a stolen credit card


How did it sum that much. Curious about the rides that day for example



Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> About $2,300.
> It was a ride from the Paris to North Hollywood
> Those two guys became regulars both with pickups from the port and about a half dozen rides to L.A.
> They would only stay in Vegas for one day with two small suitcases but would go back with those plus a HUGE suitcase.
> I never asked.
> Huge tippers and they liked my shortcut into the SFV without having to go thru the L.A. Downtown interchange.


Honesty? So you're a rich uber driver?



Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> About $2,300.
> It was a ride from the Paris to North Hollywood
> Those two guys became regulars both with pickups from the port and about a half dozen rides to L.A.
> They would only stay in Vegas for one day with two small suitcases but would go back with those plus a HUGE suitcase.
> I never asked.
> Huge tippers and they liked my shortcut into the SFV without having to go thru the L.A. Downtown interchange.


I dont understand this. No one expects an uber driver to drive 22 hours


----------



## Hono driver

NYE $570 
Non NYE $312 in 8hrs


----------



## Actionjax

I never go by how much I make in a day. I go by how profitable I am at the end of that day. Someone who tells me they made $400 in a day but logged $180 in expenses for dead mileage does not really cut it for me. 

I'm all about quality at the end of a day not quantity.


----------



## tootsie

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber called me about it , yes they paid, I am pretty sure they always do. How am I supposed to know that the credit card is stolen, but I didn't listen to my sixth sense.
> I was passing them by at the pickup, they we're yelling HEY !!!
> 
> I didn't want to be accused of being racist by Uber so I picked the two hommies up. They were smart, they were very near the Lincoln tunnel and were going to Philly.
> My partner drove 6 hommies around Brooklyn for four hours, yep, you guessed it. Stolen credit card, they rated him a 1 star too, lol.


You are racist knowing damn well what WHITE collar crime is and who commits it the most. Next time in Philly let em know u r racist so they can give u a real reason to hate.


----------



## Nighthour

$278 on a Friday night 5pm-4am


----------



## rideshare2870

$230 was my best day. I made $157 on Uber fares and $75 in cash tips on a Sunday evening.


----------



## MajorT

God I've never had more than 400


----------



## kcdrvr15

$495, 1 rider, from Kansas City to Manhattan KS. I charged $2 mile, both ways, then discounted small amount. Fare was $389, pax tipped $106.

Pax told me, she requested a driver from hotel desk, I was called, she told me she had a uber last month that ran out of gas on the turnpike in kansas. She said she will not use uber or any other ride share company, and will only take drivers recommended by hotel. She was an attorney and asked for for my contact info. Going to book me couple times a month. THIS IS THE ONLY REASON TO BE A DRIVER ON THESE RIDESHARE COMPANIES, TO GENERATE LEADS THAT WILL BECOME REGULAR CLIENTS.


----------



## Phoenix123

My Highest Day.....


----------



## meast703

700 on a Valentines day snow storm. This was several years ago before Uber started gouging drivers with these insane service fees.


----------



## polar2017

$600 plus in nye
Regular Saturday $400


----------

